# Asus PG348Q ROG Logo leuchtet nicht



## Tupfer123 (10. März 2017)

Hallo miteinander 

Habe gestern Abend meinen lang ersehnten Monitor erhalten. Also gleich angeschlossen und eingeschalten.

Jedoch leuchtet das ROG Logo nicht beim Standfuß..

Muss man das selbst einschalten? Gibt es dafür einen Knopf?

Google und Bedienungsanleitung brachten mir leider keinen Erfolg 

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## CooperakaTigger (10. März 2017)

Du musst eventuell die Software ASUS MultiFrame Software installieren. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher, im Handbuch steht wirklich nichts davon


----------



## addicTix (10. März 2017)

Normalerweise sollte das im OSD des Monitors ein- und auszuschalten sein.
Einfach mal aufrufen, dann unter System Setup den Punkt "Light in Motion" finden und den einschalten.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (10. März 2017)

First World Problems 

Kann man im OSD ein und ausschalten - und sogar die Helligkeit regeln


----------



## machero (10. März 2017)

Stecker in der Steckdose?


----------

